# New to Dallas



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi everyone. I just moved here - just curious what the good stores are in the metroplex.

Also do you have an auction or a monthly meeting where folks in the hobby can meet up and exchange items/ideas?

Here is a link to my current project. Enjoy!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome! There are a few good fish stores around here, especially if you're in Dallas. We just talked about it a few threads back. I don't get to Dallas much, or I'd be more help.

We do have monthly meetings and plant swaps but I'm not sure when the next one is. Niko?

Cheryl


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Meetings are usually on the third Saturday of the month, usually at 1 pm.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! You arrived just in time for our great weather! 

Here's the thread Cheryl was referring to:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/49906-stores-visit-area.html


----------

